# Mantic Games - Dungeon Saga: The Dwarf King's Quest - Finishes midnight (UK) 31/8/14



## EmbraCraig (Aug 4, 2014)

I couldn't see a thread on this, so although I'm not affiliated with Mantic in any way I thought I'd post something up.

Mantic Games have a new Kickstarter out, for a new board game called Dungeon Saga: The Dwarf King's Quest. The initial $50k funding goal went in 4 minutes (previous campaigns of theirs have funded fast, but that's a new record for them), and the campaign is now sitting at $167k.

I'm posting up a little bit about it here as some of the goodies in the box are likely to be of interest to RPGers - rewards for the base pledge currently includes 5 heroes, 21 general undead bad guys, 3 nice looking boss minis and a selection of dungeon tiles when you include the strech goals that have already gone. They're also including an advanced play guide which will add more RPG elements to the base board game for those that want them. Obviously, they'll be looking to put out more stretch goals over the next 4 weeks and the base package should get even better.

The minis in the board game will be coming in coloured 1-piece soft plastic. I got to have a look at some of the minis for their Mars Attacks! board game at the weekend, which are made of the same stuff, and they look good. Detail is pretty good, the material is similar to the Reaper Bones minis, but a good bit stiffer - stil more likely to bend than snap when they get knocked around, though.

Over the weekend, Ronnie from Mantic did a little seminar up in Edinburgh, and was talking about the plans for this kickstarter. Stretch goals are likely to include more hero minis, possible 'legendary' versions of the heroes, more bad guys to flesh out the scenarios (zombie trolls have been mentioned quite frequently). All of the monsters will be undead to begin with, but later on we might start to see expansions using different ranges - I think he said greenskins would be the first of them.

I've included an image for a little look at the base level of the $100 pledge level (currently the only one on offer - I'm sure there'll be more options when there are more choices to be made). This doesn't include the strech goals that have already gone...




Mantic have a good record for chucking a lot of stuff in their campaigns, and have plenty of experience of fulfilling big campaigns now - I think this should be a good one.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Aug 5, 2014)

A quick update as they've now supplied an updated image of what the $100 pledge gets you - an extra 10 minis since the KS went live, and the current stretch goals are to add 4 Zombie Trolls (3 standard, 1 shaman boss) to the mix. I'm liking the non-human undead that they're throwing in - undead trolls and dwarves are a good start 

They've also now confirmed that there will be a $1 pledge level if you just want updates, or just want to log a pledge to buy some add-ons. Should be added on tomorrow, apparently.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Aug 25, 2014)

Just under a week to go, and the base $100 pledge has got a good chunk of extra stuff so far, including extra heros, more undead, some orcs, goblins and devils.



There are also 2 expansions available for $25 each which have campaigns based on the greenskins and devils, with extra dungeon tiles to go with them. I'm not convinced it's the best value kickstarter I've ever backed (I'm not sure anyone'll ever beat the first Reaper Bones one for that), but there's a good pile of stuff here that could be useful to RPGs as well as the board game itself


----------



## EmbraCraig (Aug 31, 2014)

Last update on this one, with the campaign having about 3 hours to go and closing in on $1,000,000! 

Plenty of options have been added on, and some more stuff has gone into the $100 base pledge too, which now looks really good value. For any that don't want to pledge for the game, there is a $1 level if you only want to take adds ons. Available options are some nice sets of Devils, Orcs and undead if you just want minis, or there are tile sets available as add ons too (which come with 3D doors and furniture)

We've also now got the option of a heroes vs dragon expansion, so I'm hoping for a tasty dragon mini. Can never have enough of those 

Overall, it's looking pretty good value now. Plenty of stuff to appeal to people wanting a decent minis based boardgame with some RPG type options, and especially good value if you might get use out of the tiles and minis for RPGs too.


----------

